# Flavotank by Yocan



## kimbo (4/6/15)

Yocan contacted me to review this tank for them. I was about to decline when i saw that it has, as they call it, a wick-less coil. So i wanted to see this for myself.


​It is not a bad looking tank, threading is nice, build quality is good QC might be a little tighter, my driptip is slightly skew but the star of the show is this


​It is the "wick-less" coil. Well they use ceramic tubing for a wick. It is suppose to be grate for flavor.

​
I will test this tank over the next week or so and will report back to what i find.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (4/6/15)

If this is any good, it could be competition for some of the RBA tanks, if just to save money on disposable coils.


----------



## kimbo (13/6/15)

Hi

I was taking photos for my review and saw this




Raw photo without enhancing 




After shaking the tank a bit




Weird, looks like the ceramic is filtering the juice


----------



## hands (13/6/15)

mmmmmm something is up there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (13/6/15)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I was taking photos for my review and saw this
> 
> ...


I dont know what to think about it but If was me i would stop using it .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (13/6/15)

Show the pics to Yocan and ask them?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (13/6/15)

I did email them


----------



## johan (13/6/15)

It looks like plain old cooked e-juice to me @kimbo - that is why I don't use tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (13/6/15)

johan said:


> It looks like plain old cooked e-juice to me @kimbo - that is why I don't use tanks.


@johan i also thought maybe caramelization of the sugars

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (22/6/15)

As to now i did not get any feedback from them about the ceramic coil so i am scrapping this review


----------

